# Getting a headache trying to sex my first litter!



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok, so i've looked at the rather helpful post on sexing baby mice. Thing is, i still don't know who's male and who's female. They're 15 days old today and i really really need to separate them soonish...a pet shop guy told me i had 2 males and 1 female (though he specialises in fish :? ) the guy i need to see who deals with mice is currently off sick.

I think...and it's a rough guess that i have 2 girls and a male.

What am i to do? and what age should males be removed from the girls? (i could attempt to get pics of the back ends of the babies if someone would like to help with this let me know and i'll post the pics here)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You don't need to seperate anytime soon! Males should be removed at between four and five weeks old, so you've got at least two weeks. By that time the testicles are totally visible so don't worry, you'll be able to tell.

At 15 days old you should be able to see nipples on the females which should help. If you compare every baby with another one until you can see a difference between the two you're holding, the ones with the very tidy genitals with the two openings close together are females; the ones with a wider space, a larger lump where the penis is and a little bulge between that and the anus are male.

Hope this helps, if not feel free to post pictures!

Sarah xxx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

pics on the way....i've just learnt the art of patience, honestly they won't stay still 2 seconds!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

This is big smudge:









Little smudge:









and Bruiserwho, judging by the epic pic, is a bit of a poser :lol: )


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Wouldn't it be easy if boy mice were born blue and the girls remain pink! :lol:


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

IMO... top is boy, bottom is girl, middle is hard to judge. Someone please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, I still have trouble with some of mine. I separated a litter about 2 weeks ago, and last week, as I was looking at the "females" (that I left with their momma), I found 2 boys! Oops! :lol: I'm judging more by distance on these... my boys had dropped testis when I removed them, so I don't know how i missed them.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

see to me i'd expect the boys to be, erm, more 'sticky outish' (for want of a better term!)


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can never tell by the genital area... But when they're about 8-9 days old, getting their fur in, if you look at their bellies, you can see nipples on the girls, but not on the boys. Using that method, I've never had an accidental birth. I've been told if you have a glass shelf, or a small clear cage, look at the mice when they're relaxed, and you should see the boys' balls.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

boy, boy, girl... At least from what i can see ^_^


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

as it turned out there were two girls and one boy  they're 5 weeks old now, separated to keep the little rampant boy away from his sisters and they're doing just great! xx


----------

